# Stupid Mommy let Oso out without a Leash



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I was thinking of a gazillion things and anxious about an interview I had via skype starting in a couple minutes. Oso rang the bell to go potty and like a dummy, I just opened the door for him to go out.

**Now, we live in an apartment, so going out without a leash is not only illegal, but dangerous. We have no yard. 

Oso trots out to go potty a few steps from the door - phew! And then starts trotting over to where he goes poo poo - near the street!! I am freaking out. 

I yell, "Oso, Come!" He is a good 50 feet away from me. He stares at me for a second or two and then comes running back home. I grab his collar and give him all the praise in the world. I gave him lots of treats and then LEASHED him to take him out to go potty. 

My heart was racing! I then botched the interview with nervous energy. Oh well. 

I was so proud of that little boy and scared of the possible implications of my stupidity: lost dog, injured dog, dead dog. Oh my goodness.

We will continue working on the recall. So glad it worked out well.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow! Glad it worked out so well!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

A good recall can save a dog's life! I'm glad to hear that nothing happened to sweet Oso.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's hard not to panic in that situation and put nervous energy into your command that would have a contrary effect. Well done Oso "oh so special, Oso" (I'm gonna be humming that tune all night now lol!)


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Reminds me of the time I propped the door open to fill something with a hose, and found my cat in the backyard an hour later (he's an indoor ONLY cat but NEVER misses an opportunity to escape). Man am I glad I was able to find him!

Glad Oso was not harmed, that definitely could have been a dangerous situation


----------

